# Puppy done teething. Yet...



## Beibitoi (May 20, 2018)

Hi. Now I'm getting worried. My pup has just turned 5 months today and has finished teething. Yet his ears has never been firmly standing up.

His ears stood like the one on the attached picture. (Solo puppy).

Today, his ears would stand like the front puppy on the other photo.

Should I now intervene and tape his ears?

Note: I dont own the dogs on the photos. Taken from google images.

Thank you.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

He _finished_ teething at 5 months? Are you sure? If his ears were up like in the pictures at some point, they will most likely come up on their own. They just need more time. I would give him plenty of things to chew (this helps the ears go up) and give him two more months before you consider taping.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I want to chime in and second @Pytheis' opinion! Your puppies ears will most likely stand on their own, and giving it 2 more moths before you get concerned and intervene is great advice! As is giving him ample stuff to chew on, the more the better!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

I agree too: More things to chew on and time to chew them, and wait a while longer. My guy did not finish teething completely until just before 6 months and my husband was convinced we'd be calling him "old one ear" because one ear stood well but one was flopped mostly down. Then, after another few baby teeth dropped out.. Voila! The other ear stood up.


----------



## Beibitoi (May 20, 2018)

Oh thank you for the replies! Please forgive my ignorance. I thought a puppy's considered done teething after all its teeth is complete. His is now complete. Not sure though if some are still his baby teeth as just last week, I saw one molar fell inside his crate. I hope then that he's still teething, and that this is the cause of his ears being floppy again. My question was also caused by those several posts and articles that if at 5 months, they dont stand, start taping them. Or do they mean, if they NEVER stood at all within 5 months?

I wont intervene then. 

What would you recommend as his chew toy? Raw chicken feet didnt work as it just took him few seconds to chew and swallow them. Already bought several chew toys that he has lost interest in after just playing with it for few minutes. Dentastix and other similar products gave him diarrhea. Now odering deer and elk antlers. Hopefully this is going to work. Wondering if raw pork leg or beef leg would work?


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Have you tried giving him bully sticks? They usually last a little while for a puppy. Whenever I gave them to my boy when he was 5 months, he would chew on them for a good 45 minutes to an hour, then take a nap! It was really nice.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

My puppy turned 5 months old on June 6th, and I just saw a little blood on her gum line when I was tugging with her yesterday. I think she's nearly done but not completely yet.


----------



## Beibitoi (May 20, 2018)

Hi all. As teething has been discussed here anyway, please allow me to ask few questions. Is it possible that a puppy at 5 months still has some remaining puppy teeth? Played tug with my puppy and suddenly noticed blood on the towel we're using. I was not pulling hard. Upon checking, there's one missing premolar (lower jaw, 4th from the front)!!! Could that be his developing permanent tooth?


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Yes, he could definitely still have puppy teeth at five months. Some puppies don't even start losing teeth until then. I have pulled a puppy molar playing tug with my puppy before too. Besides me being freaked out by the blood, all was well! Don't worry, I'm sure you just got a puppy tooth out, not an adult tooth.


----------



## Beibitoi (May 20, 2018)

OK. I think I was over reacting. The opposite side (same kind of molar) is missing as well with signs of recent bleeding. So I guess he's still teething which now explains why his ears are still floppy.


----------



## Beibitoi (May 20, 2018)

Pytheis said:


> Yes, he could definitely still have puppy teeth at five months. Some puppies don't even start losing teeth until then. I have pulled a puppy molar playing tug with my puppy before too. Besides me being freaked out by the blood, all was well! Don't worry, I'm sure you just got a puppy tooth out, not an adult tooth.


Thanks Pythesis! I guess I worry a lot when it comes to my dogs. Haha. I suppose, a dog's teeth isnt that weak that it would just fall off if you play tug, right?


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Right. It would be pretty difficult to pull out a permanent tooth. Especially a molar! They are more likely to crack than to be pulled out. I do understand worrying though. I can be that way too.


----------



## Beibitoi (May 20, 2018)

Just an update... his ears went back up. ?


----------



## Beibitoi (May 20, 2018)

Just another update... the other one's down again and he's turning 6 months next week. At times, both ears stand. So at this point, I'm 70% calm and confident that his ears will stand. 30% goes to the possible fact that my beagle bit his ears! ?


----------



## Beibitoi (May 20, 2018)

My pup just turned 6 months but his ears are not still firmly standing up. As you can see in one of the pictures, both his ears would firmly stand up but I could say, just few minutes a day. Often, both or one of his ears is just down.

Should I now start taping? His ears now feel tough and I'm afraid it seems his ears are starting to toughen up while they're in the wrong position.






























Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Try to relax. Sometimes I think the worst thing that has come along is the idea of taping ears! In my opinion, for what that's worth, it's almost never necessary.

We have had two pups during our years with these dogs that took 8 months or more for their ears to stand. I read somewhere that if they have ever stood, they will come back up, as long as they haven't been damaged somehow.

Having the patience to wait it out is the hard part. But there is usually no need for so much worry. Give your pup lots of things to chew on as others have said, and enjoy the pup the way he or she is. Those cute floppy ears most likely will soon be a thing of the past.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Don't worry about the ears. Some dogs take a lot longer. Some stand up when they're 8 weeks old. Even in the same litter, pup's ears stand at different times. Antlers are great but you have to be careful with them. My pup likes moose antlers. There are 2 kinds...a mature antler and a growing antler. The mature antlers are hard, heavy, and dense. The "growing" antler is taken from antlers that are still growing and haven't hardened. They are porous and much lighter. These are the ones that are safer for your pup. It comes apart easier.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I agree. You'll just have to keep waiting! Taping can do more harm than good, and it really isn't necessary. I believe I remember a member here saying that one of their dog's ears didn't stand until 1 year old, so sometimes it just takes what feels like forever. If they have been up once before, they will go back up again at some point. They might not if they get damaged, and taping them can cause that damage if not done very carefully.


----------



## Lucky_bugg1122 (Apr 20, 2018)

My girl is going through this now. Literally one hour the ear will be up, the next 2 it will be down. They were both up for about 3 weeks before teething. She is about 5 and half months and just started losing her teeth. I am with you and worry about her ears, just trying to stay positive


----------

